# Dfds ferry code until Sunday 24 feb



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi I am sure that someone else as posted this,

Www.dfds.co.uk/nec

Works until Sunday evening, and it does just tried a booking without the code for 8 mtr van plus trailer, then with the link half price.

Roy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I made a booking earlier this evening using this offer - £48 return in June for two people and a 9.2m motorhome but £60 for the two dogs!!!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> Hi I am sure that someone else as posted this,
> 
> Www.dfds.co.uk/nec
> 
> ...


Don't think it has been posted already unless I've missed it.

I've still got to book our autumn sailings as I wasn't sure of the dates when I used the October NEC code.
Thank you for reminding me


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Roy.

If you don't go via Roy's link which has the code already in during the booking process,then you need to enter. ECS13

It is the same deal with DFDS as the one in the 'sticky' ie free amends up to end of June only.

However DFDS have less chance of going bust !

Helen


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Roy

Looks good

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*work*



Koppersbeat said:


> Thanks Roy.
> 
> If you don't go via Roy's link which has the code already in during the booking process,then you need to enter. ECS13
> 
> ...


Cant make it work?


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes I posted the code a couple of days ago and for some reason it was removed. :? :? 
Buy who and why ?   

Peter.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

teemyob,
I have just tried the code again and it has worked for me.

Dover/Calais return £94 without code,or £138 for premium fare rate(amendable free)

Dover/Calais return with the code "ECS13". £48 any time of day and free amendments until end of June.

Helen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ECS13*

I was trying it with Le Havre Crossings.

Dover Comes out £24 each way.

Prefer to try the myferrylink deal for the same money.

tm


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Brilliant!

I was sure it would not work; absolutely sure......... but it did!

saving me almost £50       

Alan


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yep worked for me to....many thanks for posting this saved me 70 odd quid as the discount includes trailer to :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*DFDS*

I booked a one way for £24 which is not bad at all, even if the food is lousy and the loos are over flowing like last time we were on DFDS :roll:

Russell


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Can't you manage without food and cross your legs for the Dover/Calais route,you're not on the boat for very long.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Just booked,still cheaper return than one way with the tunnel.    just hope my VB air suspension can lift my butt high enough not to scrape terra firma.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bigtree said:


> Just booked,still cheaper return than one way with the tunnel.    just hope my VB air suspension can lift my butt high enough not to scrape terra firma.


Did you chck the tide tables for the ramp angle before booking?  :lol:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

No I didn't,I will just sue their a$$e if I ground out.


----------

